# Tulla Phillip Gravy and Ivory (RIP 7-14-07)



## binkies (Jun 7, 2006)

This stinking rabbit is a thief!!!! I sat the box down to type and look what happened! Of course I know she shouldnt have that and she didnt get much (just enough for me to take a picture).


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 7, 2006)

Who says bunnies dont have good taste??? What a little stinker, but what a great photo opp.


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jun 7, 2006)

she's got good taste!!!:laugh:


----------



## binkies (Jun 12, 2006)

Ivory meets Pickle


----------



## binkies (Jun 13, 2006)

Looking at all those pics, I realize I need some of Tulla. She is left out! But here are a couple of irresistable pics of Ivory first.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 13, 2006)

Ivory seems to be getting along well with everybody. Are she and Tulla still doing well together?

And yes, we need Tulla pics!


----------



## binkies (Jun 13, 2006)

They are doing great together!!!


----------



## binkies (Jun 24, 2006)

Finally some pics of Tulla!


----------



## naturestee (Jun 25, 2006)

I love Tulla. What a doll!


----------



## binkies (Jun 25, 2006)

Thank you! She is a sweetheart.


----------



## Mummel (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow the cat and the bun are getting along just fine it seems. 

And I was worried about getting a cat .


----------



## binkies (Jul 3, 2006)

They do get along just fine. Just remember this....My cat was raised with dogs and truley believes he IS a dog. 

I have been extremely luck so far because all my animals get along. It is a joy.


----------



## binkies (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## binkies (Dec 31, 2006)

Time for some new pictures! 

Everyone was enjoying a head of green leaf lettuce. Some human misplaced it on the couch. Silly me!






































"Who US? We aren't stealing lettuce!"


----------



## binkies (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## Haley (Dec 31, 2006)

Love the new pics and video! The girls look so happy and healthy!


----------



## binkies (Dec 31, 2006)

Aww thank you Haley!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 1, 2007)

Cute cute cute!! They're both just to dang cute...I love Ivory's not-sure-which-way-we're-gonna-go ears, and of course, I love Tulla's chinchilla coloring...

Cute piggies, too!


----------



## binkies (Jan 1, 2007)

I opened the door to the rabbit cage this afternoon. Ivory jumped up on the couch and sat and sat and sat. She was waiting on the lettuce to show up. Too cute! I dont normally feed like that. It was just a special occasion so everyone could grub up.


----------



## binkies (Jan 8, 2007)

More Ivory pics. She is being an especially wonderful little lady recently.


----------



## binkies (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## binkies (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Haley (Jan 13, 2007)

I didnt realize I missed so many new pics! The girls look wonderful!! :inlove:

I love the collage you did with all the pics. Very neat


----------



## turbosmommy (Jan 13, 2007)

:bunnydance:awwww they are so cute. ivory has almost the same face color as turbo does.


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm in love with Ivorys one ear up, one ear down its so cute!!!! Bangbang thinks its cute, she does that sometimes...Are her ears always one up one down, or is she like Bangers and has control over the up ear?
Tullas' color is wonderful, I love coats like that (not sure what that coloration is called), it just makes their coats look so rich and full!
You have two beautiful bunnies (and also a very cute cat and dog)


----------



## m.e. (Jan 14, 2007)

*Love* Tulla's expression in that first pic  Your bunnies are just gorgeous:inlove:


----------



## binkies (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you guys.

I never noticed,but Ivory does resemble Turbo! Tulla was in severe dissaproval mode when the pictures were taken.


----------



## Haley (Jan 15, 2007)

haha I think Tulla is *always* in dissaproval mode when that camera comes on


----------



## binkies (Jan 15, 2007)

Tulla dissaproves of that statement Haley!


----------



## Haley (Jan 15, 2007)

haha she is quite the little diva, isnt she?!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 15, 2007)

LOL. Tulla does seem to have that permanently disapproving look, doesn't she! Great new pics 

Jan


----------



## binkies (Feb 3, 2007)

So I hear..."look mommy, a robbie!" Looking up to see this! Grabbinga camera.


----------



## 2bunmom (Feb 3, 2007)

AWWW, I just love this picture of your son and Tulla.  All your furkids are gorgeous and your non furkids are pretty cute too!!! I loved the pictures of the lettuce party on the couch. I guess Ivory had so much fun she wanted to do that again. Beckie Trouble and Trixie


----------



## binkies (Feb 3, 2007)

Thank you! It was a complete shock to see him standing there with her. The rabbits tolerate the kids more than then do me.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 4, 2007)

That is such a sweet picture!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 4, 2007)

:bunnydance:So Pretty! :bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 4, 2007)

Very cute. Tulla doesn't look bothered at all 

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 12, 2007)

To funny! Sharing food is nice though.


----------



## Haley (Feb 12, 2007)

Thats so great that the bunnies arent afraid of the dogs. How many animals do you have now?


----------



## binkies (Feb 12, 2007)

I have 2 guinea pigs here, 2 at my mom's. (She kidnapped them!). The two rabbits. One personal cat, one foster cat.One personal dog and the rescue's shared dachshunds stay here most ofthe time. A new foster dachshund is coming this week. And one bettafish!


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 17, 2007)

Those dachshunds are GORGEOUS!


oooo and the buns.



_- Amy_


----------



## Haley (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow you guys do have a full house right now! Ithink its great that they all seem to get along though. Tulla and Ivory are such food girls


----------



## binkies (Feb 17, 2007)

They are! You should see them when I have food.Ivory stole a whole piece of toast out of my hand one morning. She ranfast too, knew mommy was coming after her!


----------



## Haley (Feb 17, 2007)

haha, I meant to say "Good" girls, but I guess both apply


----------



## binkies (Mar 2, 2007)

Tulla pigging out in the hay container. You can see by the look on her face she didn't want to be disturbed!

















Ivory abusing a stuffed fish toy






Ivory eating a strand of hay


----------



## Haley (Mar 2, 2007)

Gorgeous pics! They both look so happy!


----------



## maomaochiu (Mar 2, 2007)

tulla and ivory are CUUUUte!


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 2, 2007)

Your bunnies are adorable. Its also really coolhow they can get along with your dog, cat, and guniea pigs, not tomention eachother!


----------



## binkies (Mar 2, 2007)

Why thank you! I think it is a miracle that all these animals cohabitate. I would go crazy if it were any other way.


----------



## binkies (Mar 19, 2007)

"I swear I wasn't digging on the couch!"






"REALLY!"






"I told you I wasn't!"


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 19, 2007)

OMG! I WANT! I WANT!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 19, 2007)

*binkies wrote: *


> I have 2 guinea pigs here, 2 at my mom's. (She kidnapped them!).




How?


----------



## binkies (Mar 19, 2007)

I didn't have room for their cage and theChristmas tree at the same time. Sooooo, I asked her if she would keepthem until the tree came down. She got attached and wont give them back.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh man, sounds like something my mom would do.


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 19, 2007)

Now, with an innocent face like that, who'd even dare to think she was digging 

Jan


----------



## binkies (Mar 19, 2007)

That innocent face ate the cord to my modem today as well! I had to go buy another.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 19, 2007)

*binkies wrote: *


> Ididn't have room for their cage and the Christmas tree at the sametime. Sooooo, I asked her if she would keep them until the tree camedown. She got attached and wont give them back.


:roflmao:


----------



## binkies (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm sorry for posting so many pictures. I just couldn't help myself!


----------



## Michaela (Mar 20, 2007)

Aww so cute!!:inlove:

Never worry about posting too many pictures, there's no such thing as too many pictures!!:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Mar 20, 2007)

OMG, look at that mouth!






And are there 2 dogs in there with Ivory?






I cannot believe how well they all get along!


----------



## binkies (Mar 20, 2007)

Yeah, Ivory invaded the dog's crate. All she wanted was to dig the carpet up.


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 21, 2007)

_

_Love the photos! The one's of Tulla eating are really cute . And awww, she loves her Daddy 

Jan


----------



## binkies (Mar 21, 2007)

I was amazed that I could get such good shots of her eating. She was just looking at me like "do you mind?".


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 21, 2007)

SOOOOOO CUTE!!! I just love the looksyou capture on their faces!! And those few of Tulla withDaddy...too cute. The last picture, she looks so content athaving gotten his attention. 

:inlove:


----------



## binkies (Mar 27, 2007)

I took the girls outside. Probably the firsttime they have ever been out. It was so cute, every little noise andsmell had to be investigated. Then after 10 or so minutes they startedto dig and chew on grass. Ivory just went right for the prize, butTulla was very timid about it. She just knew if she dug that she waseither going to get in trouble, or the grass was going to bite her.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh my.


----------



## wax32 (Mar 27, 2007)

Being new to rabbits, please excuse the noob question:

How often do you have to trim Ivory's teeth, and is that normal? The book I have been reading implied that bunnies fed a proper diet and given chew toys shouldn't have tooth problems?


----------



## binkies (Mar 27, 2007)

Ivory was born with teeth like that. I have totrim them about once a month or she has trouble eating. The bottom twogrow out at an angle and the top two grow like a handlebar mustache. Ihave an old picture that show her top teeth. Dont mind the blood on thebottom. It was a picture of an injury from a fall.


----------



## wax32 (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh wow! Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 28, 2007)

Awww, they look like they had a ball out there. I love it when bunnies are outside for the first time,and they listen to every sound, and their noses work overtime with allthe new smells 

Jan


----------



## binkies (Mar 29, 2007)

One thumped off rabbit! I had to trim Ivory'steeth alone tonight. Usually my hubby holds her and I trim. But he hashad to work overnight for the past week and she REALLY needed it done.She got to where eating was close to impossible. So I couldn't wait anylonger. She is ticked, i'm covered in scratches and bruises. But it isdone, and she is eating her dinner now.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 30, 2007)

Awwww ....I'm so sorry you had to do that alone...I can't even imagine!!

But...even with all the scratches and bruises, I'm sure you're gladit's done now.  Not to mention how relieved Ivory mustbe...the poor dear. It must be hard living like that...

Hugs to all!! 

Rosie and the Girls :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 30, 2007)

I really admire you for looking after Ivory so well, it must be tough:hug2:

The pictures of them outside are lovely, I really enjoy watching my girls when they are out in the run, the Binkies!arty0002:


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 30, 2007)

I have enough trouble trimming nails - the ideaof doing teeth alone is scarey :shock:. Ivory must trust youan awful lot, even if she does give you scratches in the process!

Jan


----------



## Haley (Mar 31, 2007)

The girls look like they had so much fun playingoutside! I cant wait for the warm weather here, we've had a few warmdays but the ground has been too wet so far.

Give Tulla and Ivory kisses from me and the boys :kiss:


----------



## binkies (Mar 31, 2007)

They are grateful for the smooches! 

They did have fun outside, it seemed a bit scary for them but theyadjusted after a bit. I wish you could have seen them digging. Tullaswas just too funny. She KNEW that grass was going to biteher. She would slowly slide her paws in front of her like shewas going to lay down, but then she would get right back up. Then do itagain. Ivory on the other hand decided she was going to dig dig dig. Nofear baby!


----------



## Haley (Mar 31, 2007)

haha, my boys (Basil and Max) are so cautiousevery time we go outside. They sit on my lap (or try to crawl up mychest) for about the first 15 minutes. Then they settle down a bit. 

Oh what sheltered lives our bunnies live


----------



## binkies (Apr 2, 2007)

Someone wasn't ready for bed!


----------



## Haley (Apr 3, 2007)

haha, she's disapproving as usual


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 3, 2007)

LOL! Looks likes she planning the Great Escape 

Jan


----------



## binkies (Apr 19, 2007)

Well since becoming a mod, I have slacked on updating my girl's blog.

Tulla has become very bonded to me. This has just happened recently.She follows me around and she sits in my lap all on her own. She comeswhen I call her. She grooms me. We even went for a ride to McDonald'sto get an ice cream cone. It's great! On the other hand, Ivory isgetting less attached. She wont let me touch her, if I walk near hershe runs and hides. It seems like the longer I have her, theless she wants to do with me. But I guess that is ok. AS long as she ishappy and healthy and I have at least one cuddle bun.

Tulla getting some daddy lovins. Look at those ears!:







Ivory stealing hay out of the bin:






Look at that wide open mouth!:






"what are you looking at woman!":


----------



## binkies (Apr 29, 2007)

I found a really large grass mat at my grocery store for $1! The girls really love it!











Ivory checking out Cleo. (she's ill right now)






Tulla tranced herself while I was cutting her nails. She didn't want to wake up. I got pretty concerned. 
















After she woke up, she decided to love on her daddy.


----------



## Haley (Apr 30, 2007)

Aww look at that little lover! Its weird how much she has changed since the days of Little Debbie. She sure is a sweetie now. 






This is just too much!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 30, 2007)

So is this...too cute!


----------



## binkies (Apr 30, 2007)

She's a brat! But I love her to death. It just thrills me to death when she requests or demands lovins.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Apr 30, 2007)

me, too. i'm sorry to say it's what makes my day. haha. poor humans.
*
binkies wrote: *


> She's a brat! But I loveher to death. It just thrills me to death when she requestsor demands lovins.


----------



## binkies (May 3, 2007)

As usual they are eating in thepictures. They are the biggest pigs! There is cilantro,romaine, and I shredded a couple of baby carrots. Ivory has a hugeproblem trying to eat things with her teeth being so bad.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2007)

Aww look at them stuffing their face.


----------



## binkies (Jun 24, 2007)

Ivory has been having some lousy moments the past few days. 











Look at that dewlap! She is carrying around her own pillow!


----------



## binkies (Jun 25, 2007)

She was busy last night trying to teach the kitten who owned the house.


----------



## Haley (Jun 25, 2007)

aww Poor Ivory. Whats the dynamic like with a boy in the house now? Are she and Tulla still friends?

PS. Have you ever considered just having her front teeth removed? If you can afford it, its definitely worth it. Max is doing great without his. 

Oh and we need some Tulla (and Phillip)pics!


----------



## binkies (Jun 25, 2007)

You wouldn't believe it, but it seems like Phillip has lived here his whole life! They all get along splendidly and they have group grooming sessions and sleep on top of each other. I'm so glad I found him on petfinder. He was truely meant to be.


----------



## binkies (Jun 25, 2007)

I was finally able to get one picture of all three. That was probably harder than taking pictures of children! Couldn't have done it without hubby!!






Phillip with his bribery:











Tulla cleaning up herself, too bad she didn't clean the shavings she dug out of the bag up!:






Obviously she was ticked off at me taking pictures of her in the shower!:








They are the cutest little family. Each rabbit loves the other two, and the snuggles will melt your heart! I love this picture because of Phillip racing behind them.:







And now they are conspiring against me! I better sleep with one eye open tonight!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 26, 2007)

Amanda, may I have Phillip???!! So cute! Want him.

Great pics altogether!


----------



## Haley (Jun 26, 2007)

Phillip is a stud! Mr. Tumnus wants to know how one goes about getting two ladies all to himself?? 

I cant believe how lucky you are that they all get along. Its definitely meant to be.

And I love this pic ofyour sassygirl:






Look at that face! teehee 

And how is Ivory doing tonight?


----------



## binkies (Jun 26, 2007)

Ivory seems to be 100% herself. I believe Phillip was meant to be too. Tulla was so angry and distraught over Little Debbie, and she beat up other buns at the shelter. She loved him from the start and we haven't had one incident of ugly behaviour with him and her and Ivory.

I think that last picture was so cute. It really seemed like they were coming to get me!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 26, 2007)

Love the avatar.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 26, 2007)

Beautiful bunnies! Although I have to say Phillip has caught my heart, he is stunning! Give them all kisses from me.:biggrin2:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh, I just *love* this picture. Phillip surrounded by his adoring ladies .

I am so pleased that things have worked out so well. They make a lovely trio!

Jan


----------



## 2bunmom (Jun 26, 2007)

Binkies...Look at your babies!!! I bet they are fun to watch when they are playing together. That Phillip is so handsome and he knows how to please the ladies!! They are so cute cuddled up together. Oh, and by the way, how is your nephew doing? I think thatI remember that he was going to be in the hospital. Beckie Trouble and Trixie


----------



## binkies (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh I forgot all about mentioning that to you. They decided to cancel the surgery for now. There was a high likelyhood he would have to use a catheter for the rest of his life if they did it. He is only 6.


----------



## 2bunmom (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness!! I am glad they did not do the surgery. That would have been awful for him to go through his life like that and starting at 6 too!! Bless his heart. I hope things are better with him now. Beckie


----------



## binkies (Jul 3, 2007)

Dinner time!


----------



## buck rogers (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh my goodness!! The pic of all three buns eating together is priceless!!! You are so luky to have a bonded trio they are toooooooo cute!!!!!!!:inlove:


I hope little Ivory's doing better?


----------



## binkies (Jul 3, 2007)

Thank you. Yes, Ivory is just perfect now. Yay!!!


----------



## Haley (Jul 4, 2007)

Im so jealous, I want them all!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2007)

That is so cute!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 4, 2007)

Too cute! More?

I still want Phillip!


----------



## binkies (Jul 19, 2007)

Well, we all moved into a MUCH MUCH bigger place, actually still moving some things. Everyone is so much happier now. We have room to move and breath. Tulla is getting better about not having Ivory anymore. She never got to the point of worrying me, but it was obvious that she was sad. Now for the new cage. Please excuse the missmatched grids. I wanted to use the black and ran out. I'm patiently waiting on Walmart to stock some. Should be anytime now. Ours only carries them in the summer. But I didn't want them to miss out on their new cage. Oh yeah, the floor really isn't orange, the flash made it seem that way.


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 19, 2007)

Awwww, congrats on the bigger place! Looks like an awesome area for them.


----------



## binkies (Jul 19, 2007)

I had to add this picture of Phillip. Crazy rabbit!


----------



## binkies (Jul 20, 2007)

Well geez. Went to Walmart tonight to get food. Was in the produce section getting veggies for the animals. I instinctively picked up the shredded carrots because that was the only kind Ivory could eat. Then it hit me.......I don't have to worry about that anymore :sad:. Had to fight back the tears, right there in the produce section.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 20, 2007)

*binkies wrote: *


> Well geez. Went to Walmart tonight to get food. Was in the produce section getting veggies for the animals. I instinctively picked up the shredded carrots because that was the only kind Ivory could eat. Then it hit me.......I don't have to worry about that anymore :sad:. Had to fight back the tears, right there in the produce section.


I wishi I could hug you. I know how it feels. Almost two months and I still do it.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 20, 2007)

It's awful when some little thing brings back the memories, and then the pain . It always seems to catch us unaware too!

I'm pleased to hear that Tulla is coping OK - having Phillip to keep her company must have helped her lots.

Jan


----------



## binkies (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh my. It has been ages since I updated. Tulla and Phillip are just wonderful. It is amazing how having a cage like that can change a rabbits attitude. With it being so big and open, they are always watching us and begging for lovins when we walk by. Before, they were really not interested in our company. Just every once and a while. Now it seems like they can't get enough. Yay!!! They are really really happy and that makes me really really happy. I love them so much.

I was working at an adoption event this past saturday. It was held at a pet store, so obviously you know exactly where I went first. Yep, rabbits! They had 5 baby sisters there. They were all similar in looks and quite social. I got to get them out and hold them and love them and kiss them. But one in particular realllllllly tested me. She looked JUST like Ivory, same markings and ears. She was extreeeeemely sweet too. She kept kissing me and licking me. I held her forever. But I know Tulla wouldn't accept her. I'm lucky I can have Phillip.

Here are my little love bugs now.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 7, 2007)

I always go to last posts, and if there are pics, it goes up a bit further if I didn't view them on the computer I am on (I view from work alot) and just saw your post from July 19 about the produce section at Walmart, I am so sorry honey. That had to suck. I even read it to my hubby and he said "Awww".

Still love that Phillip! Cutie and yes, be glad you have that sweetheart.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 8, 2007)

Aww how sweet.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 8, 2007)

Aww, that is such a lovely picture of the two of them . It had got to be hard, not bein able to take that baby (especially when she looked like Ivory ), but if Tulla wouldn't accept her, then it's not worth rocking the (love) boat just yet.

Jan


----------



## Haley (Aug 8, 2007)

What a beautiful picture! Tulla (as always) has that "you've been warned" face :biggrin2:

And I love the new bunny/piggie condo- congrats on getting a new place!


----------



## binkies (Aug 11, 2007)

I finally got around to uploading the pictures of that baby in the petstore.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 11, 2007)

That's one beautiful rabbit. Is she/he still there? Do you think you will get him/her?

Susan:runningrabbit:


----------



## Butterfinger (Aug 11, 2007)

What an awesomely cute baby 

I can understand that, though. You know your rabbits, and if you think they won't accept another, they probably won't (Without some fuss anyway).....
Veeeery cute baby, though


----------



## binkies (Sep 24, 2007)

Phillip has been getting on my nerves lately. He is constantly chewing the cage bars. I know it is my fault. With work and being sick, there just isn't enough time to give him the free run he has been us to. So With it being a bit quiet this evening, I took him and Tulla outside to run around on our deck. It is pretty large and the railing is made to where nothing can get through. So we sat outside and they ran and played and binkied. He is now flopped out in his cage, exhausted. Exactly what I wanted! Him to get his wild urges out and calm down.


----------



## binkies (Sep 26, 2007)

Fall photo shoot, courtesy of my sister.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2007)

Awesome pictures. Your kids are so cute.


----------



## binkies (Sep 26, 2007)

Thank you! They were so great with all the animals. Helped with my sister's dog pictures.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 26, 2007)

I love this one, and it doesn't even have a bunny in it:biggrin2:. Very nice-cuties.


----------



## Haley (Sep 26, 2007)

Beautiful photos! Yourchildren and your bunnies are all just so adorable :big kiss:


----------



## binkies (Sep 26, 2007)

Awww thank you!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 1, 2007)

Really lovely pics . The bunnies colouring and the kid's clothes really have that autum look!

Jan


----------



## binkies (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow! I can't believe I have neglected my blog so long!! Since I have had so many requests, here are new pictures of the trio. I must have had delicious pants on because Phillip and Tulla keep chewing on them.

Gravy is a pretty quiet little fella. Doesn't get into trouble like the brat (phillip). Minds his manners. He seems to be a jouvenile. It is fairly obvious he isn't a baby or a full grown adult. He thinks hay is the bestest thing in the whole wide world! Probably never had any before. And i'm sure he has been in some fights in his little life. His belly has scars. I could feel them, and it took a lot to dig through his fur to see them. I know they aren't fresh because they are healed up and covered with fur.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 30, 2007)

Gorgeous pics - looks like they have been lifelong friends . And that picture of Tulla in your lap look adoringly up at you is precious.

Jan


----------



## binkies (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks! Tulla is mommy's baby girl!


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 30, 2007)

Loooooove Tulla's white tummy tum.

I love how your trio bonded easy as pie! 2 males and everything! It was truly meant to be.


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 31, 2007)

I certainly agree about it being meant to be. I think it is absolutely awesome :biggrin2:


----------



## binkies (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks guys.

My rotten babies! They are being so much fun lately. Evertime I step into the pen, they chew on my pants, and pop between my feet and look up at me. I don't know what's up with them. They aren't usually this attentive. I will enjoy it while I have it!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 8, 2007)

OMG I have always loved all three and TULLA is just so pretty to me but this picture did me in! She's so adorable!!! I want her!!!!!!!!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 8, 2007)

It seems like Gravey and the other buns are getting along just fine.

So how is he doing? 

He's so adorable, I wannnt him.


----------



## binkies (Nov 8, 2007)

Gravy is fine. He minds his manners and waits for his turn at the food or water and the sorts. He is very calm. That has to be why he and Phillip are getting along so well.


----------



## binkies (Nov 10, 2007)

These will be the last pictures of little Gravy. He is breaking my heart.











This is Bre'r Rabbit's new digs. PLEASE excuse the poo. Gravy is NOT litter trained by any means, Phillip is throwing poo to make his mark known, and Bre'r is as well. 











And of course, the little fella himself:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 11, 2007)

You don't think it's like just some fatty tumors? you think it's cancer :tears2:


----------



## binkies (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm not a vet, but the way they grew and the rate that they came. The feel of them, his extreme weight loss even though he is eating. It doesn't look good at all.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 11, 2007)

yeah I sorta thought that too........... :cry2

The way animals can sense things like cancer, it might be why they accepted him so readily-they might have known he is weak.


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh gosh binkies, I'm sorry to hear about Gravy. I know it doesn't sound good from what you describe, but don't give up all hope yet...can you have him tested at all? At least you'd have the peace of mind in knowing the prognosis.

(((Hugs))) and prayers for Gravy....ray:



Brer Rabbit is just a little stunner! Beautiful coloring, handsome boy!


----------



## binkies (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi guys! A little update on Gravy. He is doing splendid! And very very different now. He is a wild child, really feeling so much better. He has been back in the regular cage with Tulla and Phillip for a week now. There was a little squabble, but no bloodshed. And now they are back to normal. If I ever have any time that I am not cleaning up after the brat, I will take pictures!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 10, 2007)

You should link up the thread about his wounds here. It never really explains what it truly was.

I'm so glad he's doing so well! I was so afraid you were going to lose him.


----------



## binkies (Dec 10, 2007)

You're so right!

Gravy's Infirmary Thread


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 10, 2007)

Awesome! 

So when do we get more pictures?! :biggrin2:


----------



## binkies (Dec 12, 2007)

Now!

The stare of death X3!!


----------



## Haley (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Binkies, they are so precious together! Im so happy Gravy turned out to be ok. How is he doing?

I just cant believe how cute they all look together. And, who is this?






That just cannot be that little diva Tulla, can it? She looks so sweet!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 12, 2007)

Tulla is hiding behind the boys in her death stare! "Let them get into trouble!" LOL!

They are adorable together. I'm so glad they are all three friends. How lucky and easy that was!


----------



## binkies (Dec 12, 2007)

Gravy is just perfect. He is all healed up and has an attitude on him. It is obvious he feels so much better. And yes that is Tulla, my brat!


----------



## binkies (Dec 19, 2007)

It seems like they are always plotting to get me!






Chow time!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 19, 2007)

Too cute! My first thought was how funny it is how they're lined up in the first pic, my second thought, after all 3 pics is, are they always in the same order?:biggrin2:


----------



## binkies (Dec 19, 2007)

*binkies wrote: *


>


Nope, not always the same order. See, Tulla is in the middle this time.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh my. after what I told ya I needed something sweet.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 19, 2007)

Aww, that last one you just posted is great! Love that Phillip, he steals the show.


----------



## binkies (Dec 19, 2007)

I feel like I have a feeding trough. Bunch of pigs digging into the slop  They are so silly.


----------



## amundb (Dec 19, 2007)

This one should go on disapprovingrabbits.com...Triple the bunnies, triple the disapproval!
*
binkies wrote: *


> It seems like they are always plotting to get me!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 19, 2007)

*amundb wrote: *


> This one should go on disapprovingrabbits.com...Triple the bunnies, triple the disapproval!
> *
> binkies wrote: *
> 
> ...


It should! It's great, isn't it? I love it. I'd be afraid of those buns though!


----------



## binkies (Dec 19, 2007)

They are so funny. I wish I could get nice pictures of them where they are "nice" and cuddly. But at least they don't act like they look!


----------



## binkies (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok guys, I feel somewhat awful for doing this. But I HAD to do something. After many years with a NIC cage, then X pen, the mess was unbearable! Gravy refuses to be housetrained and has untrained Phillip and Tulla. So it was pee and poo everywhere constantly and it was nasty and made my house nasty. I can't live like that. I need clean! I hope everyone finds this cage acceptable. It is a 30X30 and a 30X36 cage combined. So that is a 2.5 feet wide and 5.5 feet long. I don't have much to put in there yet but it will be coming in the very near future. Payday is next week. They have some cardboard to sit on, food and water dishes, and the hanging toy Phillip loves so much. I am thinking a nice dog bed to lounge in would be great too. A hay rack of some kind so that it isn't all over the floor falling through. Gravy loves his willow baskets so another of those. He just finished off his current one.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 13, 2008)

Sometimes as much as you hate to do things to them you have to. It seems fine, I know you will give them run time.


----------



## binkies (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh yeah, definately. The room they are in has no cords at all. So all I have to do is gate off the living room and they run all they want. Usually when they go lay down in the pen, I would just shut the door.

Picture really doesn't do it justice. The thing is literally longer than I am tall. I am 5'2 and it is 5 and 1/2 feet.


----------



## binkies (Sep 26, 2009)

Even though Tulla Phillip Gravy and Ivory are gone, I want to keep this thread open to keep their memories alive. I'm continuing on with "Chris" still not 100% sure that's his name right now. Poor little guy. 

Pics soon to come.


----------



## binkies (Sep 26, 2009)

He's chillin, as always.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 28, 2009)

He's a handsome little guy


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 28, 2009)

All your babies were gorgeus! (Tulla is actually the name of a village where I live lol!)


----------



## binkies (Sep 29, 2009)

well, he's finally comfortable with living here. In the beginning I had to beg him to come out of his cage, now he asks to be let out and runs around the house like he owns it. My family is amazed at how a house rabbit behaves. This would be their first. My fatherinlaw didn't believe me that they use litter boxes and I had to show him. My motherinlaw is in love and I find her sitting in the floor playing with him. He's so wonderful.


----------

